# Boerewors in Algarve - ?



## Seuna (Nov 13, 2014)

Dear All

Could anyone please advise whether legal/local regulation restrictions may impose a difficulty in establishing a South African Boerewors "street food" outlet? Ha ha, basically a burger van - however - this will be unique sausage and RSA products. Are there restrictions, as in Spain? All product will be local, probably seasonal trade (braai times in sun), and specific for the southern coastal trade - surfers, backpackers, caravanners - we will rotate van appearances at sites. Has anyone advice (must have been done before?). Dankie.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing you get the correct licencees and permits and have necessary Portuguese Health & Safety Certificates then no problem, different venues might well reguire separate permits/licences especially if in different Camara's.

Try to do it without and you'll quickly find yourself in the proverbial,


----------



## hightower (Mar 6, 2014)

Seuna said:


> Dear All
> 
> Could anyone please advise whether legal/local regulation restrictions may impose a difficulty in establishing a South African Boerewors "street food" outlet? Ha ha, basically a burger van - however - this will be unique sausage and RSA products. Are there restrictions, as in Spain? All product will be local, probably seasonal trade (braai times in sun), and specific for the southern coastal trade - surfers, backpackers, caravanners - we will rotate van appearances at sites. Has anyone advice (must have been done before?). Dankie.


goed idea ou maat laat weet of dit gewerk het.
#paul


----------

